# Spitting....does it contribute to dehydration?



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

I do it while I ride more out of habit then anything, and sometimes wonder if I'm hastening fluid loss. I almost never run out of water, but still......


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, you should be spitting in your water bottle to preserve precious fluids. Bathroom breaks are also a fine fluid saving opportunity (use the bottle again).


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Bear Grylls claims you can drink your urine, too, when dehydrated.

I'd rather just stop at a store along the way and grab some water.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Wood Devil said:


> Bear Grylls claims you can drink your urine, too, when dehydrated.
> 
> I'd rather just stop at a store along the way and grab some water.


Hey its got electrolyte's.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

fedrusion said:


> Hey its got electrolyte's.


But if you can't stomach it, you wind up spewing out more than what you took in. Which is not a good thing.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, spitting contributes to dehydration. 

Water is water and the human body contains a lot of it. When you spit you release some of that water. 
Year's ago when I was wrestling, we would spit in cups to lose water weight. One coke can = 1lb. Fill a coke can and lose 1lb. 

If you spit enough, you'll get dehydrated and totally screw up your system and induce diarrhea, which will dehydrate yo even more.


----------



## Hask12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Spitting is disgusting. Knock it off


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

You'll probably lose more moisture by breathing than spitting.

Really...who actually thinks they need to post something asking if spitting causes you to lose moisture...


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

So does sweating so stop doing that too......


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

This has to be one of the most stupid threads I have come across and the OP seems to be serious. Take a few gulps of water and it will exceed all the spit you expel.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

frmrench said:


> I do it while I ride more out of habit then anything, and sometimes wonder if I'm hastening fluid loss. I almost never run out of water, but still......


Probably a habit worth breaking, irrespective of impact on hydration status.

I'm just sayin'

:aureola:


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

So, while on the hydration topic: Does chewing gum or having a hard candy really contribute to hydration during a ride. My son swears it does. I just laughed and said, "Just take a swig."


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

voodooguy said:


> So, while on the hydration topic: Does chewing gum or having a hard candy really contribute to hydration during a ride. My son swears it does. I just laughed and said, "Just take a swig."


it's akin to cotton swabs they give in hospitals. it just makes you salivate but doesn't actually hydrate since you aren't actually taking in water. 

why it seems like it helps is probably that breathing through your mouth can cause your mouth to get dry and feel dehydrated and gum or candy helps to prevent the dryness


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> This has to be one of the most stupid threads I have come across and the OP seems to be serious. Take a few gulps of water and it will exceed all the spit you expel.


Why people feel it necessary to act like dicks like you on harmless, inert subjects like this always boggles my mind. I was indeed serious, and it was simply a train of thought thing that I'd sometimes consider.....like something you'd casually mention to a riding buddy while out on the road together. So sorry if this is an affront to your obviously up tight and fragile sense of intellect.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

her's spit in your dehydrated eye


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

RJP Diver said:


> Probably a habit worth breaking, irrespective of impact on hydration status.
> 
> I'm just sayin'
> 
> :aureola:


LOL.....Totally agree, and I'm tryin'!


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

Never saw a spitting thread before, now I am thinking......do I spit when I ride....huh????


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the "Bodily Fluids" forum??


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Apparently the OP got a little butthurt and sent me a PM expressing his "disappointment."

Get a thicker skin, and maybe THINK before you post?

"Gee, I wonder if spitting out water will cause me slow dehydration? Hmm, I wonder."


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

Is your spitting more on the liquid side or are you talking the nice throat clearing kind with flemmy booger content (commonly referred as a lugi). You may become dehydrated and also lose protein if it’s the good snot filled kind.

Learn to swallow.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Dune - Frank Hebert*

In the Frank Hebert novel Dune, the Freman lived on the desert planet Arrakis. They ritualized water conservation and utilized still suits to conserve all body moisture. 

Spitting was considered an honourable greeting. Tears were considered the greatest gift one can give to the dead


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

*No really though...*



robdamanii said:


> Apparently the OP got a little butthurt and sent me a PM expressing his "disappointment."
> 
> Get a thicker skin, and maybe THINK before you post?
> 
> "Gee, I wonder if spitting out water will cause me slow dehydration? Hmm, I wonder."


Be gone.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Try swallowing instead. Sorry Walter...I see you beat me to that one!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

tfinator said:


> Be gone.


Call the waaaambulance.

OPs question was flat out stupid, given that 10 seconds of thought would yield the conclusion of "spitting causes lost moisture, and lost moisture causes dehydration....hmmm..."


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Spitting is only permitted

1) after you suck in a bug

2) when you are racing in the rain, and you discover that the road that you are on, was recently traveled by a manure spreader, on it's way between fields.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Spitting is only permitted
> 
> 1) after you suck in a bug
> 
> 2) when you are racing in the rain, and you discover that the road that you are on, was recently traveled by a manure spreader, on it's way between fields.


Bugs have been out in force recently! I have been doing a lot of spitting!


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

u forgot to add

3)Road dust flying right into your mouth


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

frmrench said:


> I do it while I ride more out of habit then anything, and sometimes wonder if I'm hastening fluid loss. I almost never run out of water, but still......


Similar thought came to mind on my Sunday ride -


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Call the waaaambulance.
> 
> OPs question was flat out stupid, given that 10 seconds of thought would yield the conclusion of "spitting causes lost moisture, and lost moisture causes dehydration....hmmm..."


By that logic the answer is "Yes", whereas the true answer is that it doesn't matter in the slightest. 
I find it incredible you're still on these forums. Regardless, there's a big wide world out from under your bridge, you should go get a hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2513fj (Jun 14, 2011)

I never gave it any thought, but If I've run out of water and need a drink, I'll go ahead and stop.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

I could never figure out the whole spitting thing. I see people do it all the time while doing other sports or just walking around. Yesterday I played a little football with a friend of a friend and he was spitting constantly. I've never felt the need to spit while riding unless I got something in my mouth that isn't supposed to be there.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

For spitting to actually have an effect on hydration status you would need to be spitting a whole bunch. Other than that as an allergic cripple I have no choice but to spit occasionally


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

tfinator said:


> By that logic the answer is "Yes", whereas the true answer is that it doesn't matter in the slightest.
> I find it incredible you're still on these forums. Regardless, there's a big wide world out from under your bridge, you should go get a hobby. :thumbsup:


And obviously you have some obsession with following me around complaining about my posts.

Go find something to do instead of pretending to be a crusader for truth, justice and coddling kids who pose inane questions.


----------

